# Overkill



## Zum (Jul 30, 2008)

Comparing thrust to speed:
Read the FAQ at minn kota and now I'm wondering if it's overkill to get a to big of a TM for a small boat.They say the limiting factor to speed is the prop.and rpm.
Has anyone ever seen the difference in their boat with different size TM's?
I'm kinda thinking just small boats.I have a 30lbs. and a 50lbs.TM,think I'll get the GPS out and see what up.


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2008)

Cool idea! =D> 

Hopefully you can try them both on Calm and Windy days?


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 30, 2008)

To quote Tim (The Toolman) Taylor:

"MORE POWER"

:mrgreen: 
ST


----------



## ShadowWalker (Jul 30, 2008)

Your hull design will play a role as well. The little 2 man plastic boats, from what I have heard from a few people, after a certain point will not go much faster. I had a 36lb on mine and thought about bigger, but then I figured the performance/cost ratio wouldn't be worth it, plus I was already going about as fast as I felt comfortable going. 

Now if you keep adding weight, it will make a bigger distance. An unmodified jon will go faster than a modified one will with the same motor, due to weight. 

Then again, how fast do you need to go to troll? Unless it was your only source of power.


----------



## IndyBassin (Jul 30, 2008)

Was lucky enough to get a never used MinnKota Maxxum 55# for $250, that thing hauls my 14 footer around pretty dang quick!


----------



## dedawg1149 (Jul 31, 2008)

i have a 55 lb on a 17 foot tracker pushes mine pretty good


----------



## Zum (Jul 31, 2008)

I guess I'm wondering because most times people ask what size TM they should get,I normally tell the the biggest your budget can afford.Maybe that's not the case,if a 30lbsTM will do the same as a 55lbsTM on a small boat with all conditions being the same.
Just wondering...I know weeds and wind and maybe picking up a stranded mermaid,all play into this,that's why I say all conditions being the same.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 31, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> To quote Tim (The Toolman) Taylor:
> 
> "MORE POWER"
> 
> ...


Hrah Hrah Hrah!!!!


----------

